# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install > حرفه ای: راهنمایی

## blbagher

چگونه یک برنامه نصب برای بانک اطلاعتی SQL در دلفی درست کنیم راهنمایی کنید متشکرم :متفکر:

----------

